# thinking of buying a 2007 or 2008 q7



## nafees khaiser (Nov 8, 2005)

I am thinking of trading the wife's car, which is a mini van for the Q7
Has anyone here gone from a mini van to the Q7? The mini van has great space and is great for the kids.
I just like the drive of the Q7. How does the Q7 compare with the bmw x5 7 passenger or the Benz r350

What kind of problems have you guys had with your Q7?
Thanks for any help.
Nafees Khaiser


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: thinking of buying a 2007 or 2008 q7 (nafees khaiser)*

You might want to go to a larger internet forum place like edmunds.com and read some reviews.


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: thinking of buying a 2007 or 2008 q7 (nafees khaiser)*

Guess it depends on what you are looking for in the vehicle. I would not compare the 4.2 Q7 to a mini van. Mine is a S-Line with 21 inch tires and sport suspension... therefore, my use is not quite the same. The 3.6 is the higher mileage vehicle, lower performance -- but with the premium package it would be a good "family cross-over". The 2008 4.2 has the premium package standard. 
No real issues with my 2007 except a couple of minor issues out of the bag... nothing in the last 10K miles.


----------



## Kippity (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: thinking of buying a 2007 or 2008 q7 (aljjr2)*

The Q7 certainly felt like a mini van to me. It was way underpowered and handled sluggishly. This is the result of weight coupled with a engine that can't push it. I'd wait for the V8 or V12 diesel powerplants before I bought this beast. (Unless you're looking for that minivan feel)


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: thinking of buying a 2007 or 2008 q7 (Kippity)*

Your smoking crack if you think the Q7 handles like a mini-van, even if it is the under powered 3.6, it still handles better than most cars out there.


----------

